# Some reading if you're bored about package delivery and theft



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...g-all-kinds-of-problems/ar-BBGpg87?li=BBnbfcN

Talks about the problems of package theft, volume, apt buildings, leasing office issues and other interesting bits of info to give some insight.

And people always talk about amazon flex taking business away from the other delivery services like UPS, USPS and fedex, but according to this article each service is still growing. UPS is even having trouble keeping up this season and has publicly said to most customers to expect delays for the rest of holiday season. So, they can't even handle the current volume.


----------

